# HD



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

The FAQ has this:

*14. Will there be or is there any HD programming available on DoD?*
Currently there is a limited ammount of HD programming available on DoD.

When I search for HD, nothing comes up. I know early on in the BETA there were a couple of movies, but I don't think anyone had a very good experience downloading and watching. The slide shows were nice.

Are there technical limitations with the technology that will make it difficult to fully implement HD downloads successfully, and with a watchable result?

I am going to have to say that if DoD doesn't have HD programming, I won't be watching or dowloading much. :nono:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

During the early tests of DoD we saw some HD titles, a couple of which had content problems so were pulled. The rest expired and have not been replaced yet. I expect that DIRECTV is working with the content providers to ship clean content and will have more up again.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## seagod (May 24, 2007)

I think D* ought to take HD DOD listings out completely if there is none there like currently. It seems pointless that it is in the list and yet they have no HD DOD there. I keep checking in hopes they will have some but alas nothing. So much for this infinite choices that they are giving us with DOD. I am finding that most shows they have on DOD that I want to watch come on the regular channel instead of the DOD channel and it is easier and faster in some cases to record it that way. DOD looks pretty pointless to me at this point in time. Hopefully it will get better but from the limited time I had Time Warner Cable (could not stand their software), their VOD offerings very much superior and really on demand. By the way, they delivered the content via my broadband connection just as D* is doing so it is possible to have real VOD. TWC did not have HD VOD but their SD offerings were better.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Seagod...

So everything that is available in DoD is available on broadcasts right now?
Or just the ones that you are intrested in.. ?

As for the HD-DoD...

As noted by the title of this forum, DirecTV's forums, and the banner ads in the guide. DoD is still in BETA.

More content will be added as the service grows and expands.


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, so I got up early this morning and noticed that my HR20-700 has rebooted, and I now have DirecTV on Demand (Beta). However, the only programming that shows up in the DOD menus is kids programming.

1. How do I get anything else?

2. How do I block the kids programming? I have kids channels off in my Custom 1 channel configuration, and this works fine for the Guide. Can't I get rid of this junk the DOD listings?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would wait a little while for the list to populate, then possibly check your favorites list to see that you're seeing all the On Demand Channels.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I also got my software update this morning. I decided to see what TV shows they had so I chose the Drama section. Ended up getting a list of a lot of shows on the Food network, LOL. Hopefully they'll be adding some better shows to DOD, and also some HD content. As of now, I won't be using it much.


----------



## willndowed (Oct 31, 2007)

SOOO... when are going to get NFL in HD on DoD?

Go Brett and Brett Jr (Tony Romo)


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> I am going to have to say that if DoD doesn't have HD programming, I won't be watching or dowloading much. :nono:


Plans are to start providing HD DOD by end of November.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> Plans are to start providing HD DOD by end of November.


Where have you heard that from? When it first hit CE, there were reports of a few things in HD. Nothing at the moment, however. I agree that I won't be watching much until it is in HD, but Anime network has been a nice bonus.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> The FAQ has this:
> 
> *14. Will there be or is there any HD programming available on DoD?*
> Currently there is a limited ammount of HD programming available on DoD.


I would say that zero HD qualifies as a 'limited amount'.


----------



## merrile (Oct 3, 2007)

willndowed said:


> SOOO... when are going to get NFL in HD on DoD?
> 
> Go Brett and Brett Jr (Tony Romo)


Romo is not Brett Junior! BOOOOO!:lol:


----------

